# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  القول القيم من كلام بن القيم: (1) الفرق بين (الحمد) و (المدح)..

## الباز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله رب العالمين، خالق الخلق أجمعين، ثم الصلاة والسلام على الأمين، وآله وصحبه الطاهرين، وعنا معهم إلى يوم الدين..
وبعد:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فقد استعنت بالله عز وجل في طرح فوائد جمعت من كلام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- من كتبه وتصانيفه، على أن أطرحها أسبوعياً لإخواني رواد المنتدى -حفظهم الله- رجاء الانتفاع والاقتداء، وإني رأيت أن أسميها ((القول القيِّم من كلام : ابن القيم))، على أني لا أمانع من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع بلطائف مجموعة، وفوائد موضوعة، تضيف جديداً، وتزيد مفيداً، على أن تكون معلومة المصدر، موثوقة المخبر، معزوة إلى صاحبها، ومخرجة من كتبها، ومن وجد خطأً إملائياً أو أسلوبياً أو نحوياً أو صرفياً، فلينبه لذلك، ورحم الله الحريري (تـ516هـ) إذ قال -في ملحته- :
فانظر إليها نَظَر المستحسنِ    ***   وأَحسن  الظنَّ  بها وحَسِّنِ
وإنْ  تجَِدْ عيباً  فسُدَّ الخَلَلا   ***    فَجَلَّ من لا فيهِ عيبٌ وعلا*(الفائدة الأولى) : الفرق بين الحمد والمدح*
(( *...فالصواب في الفرق بين الحمد والمدح أن يقال:
الإخبار عن محاسن الغير إما أن يكون:
- إخباراً مجرداً من حبٍّ وإرادة
-  أو مقروناً بحبِّه وإرادته،
فإن كان الأول؛ فهو المدح، وإن كان الثاني: فهو الحمد...*إلخ)) 
بدائع الفوائد 2/536 (ط2.دار عالم الفوائد 1427هـ، تحقيق علي العمران، إشراف الشيخ بكر أبوزيد رحمه الله)


ودمتم بخير

----------


## أبوحاتم الألوكى

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حمد

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الباز ،
وهذه فروق أخرى مذكورة :



> الفرق بين الحمد والمدح: أن الحمد لا يكون إلا على إحسان والله حامد لنفسه على إحسانه إلى خلقه فالحمد مضمن بالفعل، 
> والمدح يكون بالفعل والصفة 
>  وذلك مثل أن يمدح الرجل بإحسانه إلى نفسه وإلى غيره وأن يمدحه بحسن وجهه وطول قامته ويمدحه بصفات التعظيم من نحو قادر وعالم وحكيم ولا يجوز أن يحمده على ذلك وإنما يحمده على إحسان يقع منه فقط.


http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=5&gl=sa
http://www.wahatalarab.com/asp/showA...423&Replypos=5

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بورك فيك .
وللمقرن كتاب في مجلدين فكرته مثل فكرتك ، وقد قسم كلام ابن القيم تقسيمًا موضوعيًا .

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## حمد

الفرق بين العدل والقسط

معجم الفروق اللغوية لأبي هلال العسكري :
(1720) الفرق بين القسط والعدل: أن القسط هو العدل البين الظاهر ومنه سمي المكيال قسطاً والميزان قسطاً ؛ لأنه يصور لك العدل في الوزن حتى تراه ظاهراً وقد يكون من العدل ما يخفى ولهذا قلنا إن القسط هو النصيب الذي بيّنت وجوهه ، 
وتقسط القوم الشيء تقاسموا بالقسط.

*ما الفرق بين القسط والعدل؟(د.فاضل السامرائى)
القسط يكون أولاً في الوزن وغيره وله معنيان : العدل والحِصّة والنصيب ولذلك كلمة القسط تستعمل في القرآن في الوزن وفي غيره (وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ (42) المائدة) (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ (135) النساء) . أولاً لم يستعمل العدل مع الميزان مطلقاً في القرآن كله لم يستعمل إلا القسط لأن القسط هو الحصة والنصيب والغرض من الميزان أن يأخذ الإنسان نصيبه ولذلك لم ترد في القرآن كلمة العدل مع الوزن (وَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ (152) الأنعام) ومن أسماء الميزان القسطاس (وَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ إِذا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُواْ بِالقِسْطَاسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ (35) الإسراء) باعتبار يأخذ حقه. القسط عامة لكن مع الميزان لم تستعمل إلا كلمة القسط لأن من معاني القسط الحصة والنصيب والغرض من الميزان الحصة والنصيب. وللعلم كلمة يقوم لم ترد في القرآن مع العدل (قوامين بالقسط) فقط (لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ (25) الحديد) (وَأَن تَقُومُواْ لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ (127) النساء) (شَهِدَ اللّهُ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ وَأُوْلُواْ الْعِلْمِ قَآئِمَاً بِالْقِسْطِ (18) آل عمران ) (وَأَقِيمُوا الْوَزْنَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا تُخْسِرُوا الْمِيزَانَ (9) الرحمن) (وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُواْ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ (85) هود).

----------


## همع الهوامع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حمد

أرجو أن يأذن لي صاحب الموضوع في إدراج فروقات خارجة عن موضوعه ؛ للتجميل .
الفرق بين الرأفة والرحمة :



> وقال بعضهم : الفرق بين الرأفة، والرحمة، أن الرأفة مبالغة فهي رحمة خاصة، وهي دفع المكروه، وإزالة الضرر، كقوله تعالى: (وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ) (النور: 2)، أما الرحمة فاسم جامع ...


http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

----------


## حمد

الفرق بين التلاوة والقراءة :



> التلاوة: غالبًا ما تستخدم في مواقف الإجلال والاحترام، وتعني القراءة المتتابعة بتغني،


http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

----------


## هورمزياركوردي

جزاك الله خيرا على معلومات مفيدة

----------

